# Average amount of 14/2



## william2010 (Apr 10, 2010)

bwalley said:


> william2010 said:
> 
> 
> > *For dryers, washers you will need # 10 with dedicated circuits of 30amps breakers i guess?[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## aghdonmc (Mar 30, 2010)

14/2 usually ends up on a lighting circuit, and smoke detectors are run with #12 here. 

I once interviewed a sub who state explicitly that he wouldn't use #14 but wouldn't explain why. Given the low amount of #14 that goes into a house I would think that it wouldn't be worthwhile to have rolls of 14/2 and 14/3 in the truck when only using 100' or so per house. Might of considered him until he pulled an estimate out of thin air, said it would take 5 days, and then he lowered his bid by $200 because there were about 10 boxes in place already.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Typical custom home for me will have 6-7K of 14/2 and 1-2K of 14/3.


----------



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Typical custom home for me will have 6-7K of 14/2 and 1-2K of 14/3.


 Can't afford That house :no::no::no: but thanks for the input on quantity, which was the original question I posted :thumbsup: I think....


----------



## Bulldog1770 (Apr 6, 2010)

Willie 2 said:


> Can't afford That house :no::no::no: but thanks for the input on quantity, which was the original question I posted :thumbsup: I think....


For a quality house install rigid conduit--up the support beams and bracing and go with copper tubing in the plumbing side-- solar on the roof---I like sand mounds for sewage, and a 2 system well for water---


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

" I typically use 14ga wire for lighting circuits and smoke detector circuits. I use 12ga for everything else unless the circuit requires a larger breaker which i will then use the correct wire accordingly. IMO i prefer 14ga for lighting because the wiring for the light itself is usually 16ga stranded or 14ga at largest so why would i use a larger amperage breaker to protect a circuit with an inferior size wire at the device?

--Voltage drop-- and efficiency--is why using a big wire to a small wire--think of it as the 240,000 volt transmission lines that bring the 13,200v the 480v etc.

Will 16ga stranded wire handle 20amps, maybe but why would i take the chance.

--sure it would it would just heat up and burn the place down eventually..


I could use 12ga wire on a 15 amp breaker but then someone in future may say its the wrong size breaker and bump it up to a 20 amp breaker. 

--it is---12 ga = 20 amp breaker.. 14 ga = 15amp breaker..


I would think that most folks would agree that seeing wall switches and the light "hanging lights" themselves shorting out is actually common place.

????? Say what? Use the code book when sizing wire.. Also follow rules and regs from the county or borough you are working in.. The AHJ will also be sllowed to put in their two cents and make you take that wire out if its not what he or she wants in their jurisdiction..."









I see there was some mis-communication in my reply. No where did i state that i put 12-2 wire on a 15 amp breaker although i have seen this done. I suppose the next time i see a 20 amp circuit on a 15 amp breaker then i will have to tell the owner that it MUST be on a 20 amp breaker and i will just disregard what is powered on that circuit. 

I believe the OP was asking of how much 14ga wire they would need and if anyone else uses 12ga. Around here it is acceptable to use 12-2 for lighting circuits, i just prefer not to for my own personal reasons.

What i meant by seeing shorted switches and hanging lights is a 15amp rated switch may short out under a 20 amp load because they wired the light circuits with 12-2 and didnt use the correct switch. I have also seen hanging light fixtures short out from the wire rubbing through on the chain or even being pinched. As we all know these wires in these lights are 16ga stranded or 14ga at best so i prefer to keep them on a 15amp circuit instead of a 20amp circuit.


The average home here for me consumes around 2k of 12-2, 1-1.5k of 14-2 and at least 750' of 14-3. But these are smaller homes of 1800-2500 square ft. You get into some of the higher end homes 15-20k square ft and you just bring the wire in by the pallet.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Define an average house,ive done them all the way from 8,000 plus sq' to some older remodeled houses that that wouldnt hardly crack 1000 if you counted the attic and the shed in the back yard! :laughing:


----------



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Willie 2 said:


> I am building my own 1400 sq ft house and am looking for a quick estimate or an average amount of cable I will use. 2 bedrooms, dining rm, kitchen and two bath. Anyone want to guess ??? Thanks.


 This was the original question, I do thank all who have posted an answer as even though 14/2 was my basic thoughts now I am going to consider other options. If I was better at pipe rolling I would use conduit just to bug the inspector  I wonder if it was done to code could he fail a residential job done with commercial products. It would be more fireproof and drywall screw resistant. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

2 rolls 14/2 ,1 roll 14/3 and 1 roll of 12/2 should make a pretty good dent in it for ya


----------



## Bulldog1770 (Apr 6, 2010)

Willie 2 said:


> This was the original question, I do thank all who have posted an answer as even though 14/2 was my basic thoughts now I am going to consider other options. If I was better at pipe rolling I would use conduit just to bug the inspector  I wonder if it was done to code could he fail a residential job done with commercial products. It would be more fireproof and drywall screw resistant. :thumbup::thumbup:


You can use rigid conduit in residential work as long as its to code and specs for that area... In fact NYC--mandates rigid conduit in all residential dwellings---

:clap:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

plummen said:


> 2 rolls 14/2 ,1 roll 14/3 and 1 roll of 12/2 should make a pretty good dent in it for ya



For what, an 800 ft² house?:blink:


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Im just going by the number of rooms he has listed,forgot to allow for a stove but he didnt specify type he was using :shifty:


----------

